# feeding schedual



## blondlebanese (Sep 6, 2016)

how often should i be feeding my plants tea instead of plain water?  i just watched a program posted by another member that makes me think that feeding nothing but tea might be not so good.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 8, 2016)

That depends. You only use TEA when you are growing in organic setup. The TEA can be one of 2 types. Either it is a microbe tea that is specifically for adding new microbes to your organic medium, or it is a nutrient tea that is either raw materials dissolved into water or partially/completely chelated raw materials made into a feeding solution. You can do this in DIY or from commercial organic tea.

The commercial organic tea will either be in "grow" or "bloom" formulas. If you are using this in your organic medium, it should supply most if not all of the nutes needed for that stage of growth.


----------



## blondlebanese (Sep 8, 2016)

really my question is should i be feeding tea at every watering or should plain water be a part of the watering schedule.  i ask because i watched a programin which it was said that plants store nutients even if it cant use them.  all the processing and storing of the nutes takes energy away that could be used building flowers..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 9, 2016)

Again that depends on what kind of "tea" you are using. I don't remember if you are organic or synthetic. If it is a synthetic type of tea then I would be measuring it out probably every other watering. But if it is "organic nutrient tea" then I would give at every watering but would lower the dose to half initially, then increase it each week until I see the plants looking "happy" then hold at that level each watering. This also depends on how large your medium containers are and how often you have to water. There isn't a "set" rule on many of these things(methods/schedules) because the plants and environment have so many varying factors that affect how much or how little we do each thing.

Now if you are talking about microbe inoculant "tea" for organics, then I would think you would want to do that 2-3 times throughout the full life cycle of the plant. :disclaimer: Check with other "organics" growers to be sure I am correct on that before proceeding


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2016)

I feed the soil and tea about every  3 - 4 weeks.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 10, 2016)

Hey PC do you just add amendments to your soil and make microbe tea to break that down? or do you use/make a nutrient tea to feed with? or both?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 10, 2016)

I spike my grows. 
My teas are both. But not like bottle nutes.
I also use AEM


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 11, 2016)

What is "spiking" your grow? haven't heard of that.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2016)

Spiking is making a 1/2" round hole from top to bottom and filling it with an organic material.


----------



## blondlebanese (Sep 12, 2016)

what is AEM?
also what is TGC#2112.  rush related?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2016)

Activated
Effective
Microorganisms


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes 2112 is Rush related. One of my favorite bands  TGC is the Tent Growers Club. I am a member as I used to grow in tents and support their use. I no longer use a tent because LEO took my grow place that I used for my "stealth cabinet grow". Now I am in a very small grow space that is more like a closet grow for now.


----------



## Saundu (Jan 21, 2017)

Hush puppy you are a gentleman....I can see that.. BUDDHA?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 23, 2017)

Thankyou  Zen


----------

